# are the p229 in .40 illegal in cali.



## danite (Aug 22, 2010)

i was just starting to shop around for a new gun,and was thinking of sig p229 since i haven't one yet.also was thinking of optimizing my options and getting the.357 barrel creating for myself a two'fer one.shooting the less $ .40 for practice,and having nice profile of the.357 also with a simple swap,but i've heard the rumor,so i thought i'd start here before digging through the ca.doj.website me being a techno-tard and state sites being very tedious,and sometimes inaccurate form lack of updatingalso the state has zero concern for the gun community unless it's to prosecute,and dis-arm,sad as that is .so who knows?


----------



## Captain Spalding (Feb 10, 2011)

It may depend on which version of the P229 you are considering. There are plenty on the approved list, but I'm not sure that all variations of the P229 are.

From the CA DOJ Roster of Handguns Certified for Sale:

















Also, regarding your .357 Sig barrel swap idea, I have read elsewhere that the sights are different for slides that came on guns with .40 barrels than those with .357 barrels. So after doing the swap you may have to adjust your sight picture. . .


----------



## danite (Aug 22, 2010)

thank you sir i'd still be pushing keys and searching let alone the list thingy you did(techno-tard for sure my cyber skills suck mucho) i'd considered the sighting issue and determined it's not insurmountable worst case being another sighted slide purchase,i hear there are even OEM kits offered,but thank you again sir right now you 'da man


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

OMG, if I didn't know any better or read your post more closely, I would have thought this was a question coming from England, Australia, or Cuba. I would'nt live in that piece of shit state if you gave me property to live on, no offense to you, but Commiefornia gun laws are unconstitutional and just plain un-american. Approved list? reminds me of my history class when we studied WWII and the Gestapo. Zieg Heil mine Feinstein!


----------



## Captain Spalding (Feb 10, 2011)

If I didn't know any better, owing to your use of "OMG" I would have thought you were an 11 year old girl. :smt002

Seriously though, you are so right. If there was ever an illustration for the gun control slippery slope, it's California. I've been watching gun rights erode for years. If I were younger, I'd move. But I've been shooting for decades, and as each new law has been passed, all my gear has been grandfathered in. I have pretty much everything I want, and way more than I need.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

I moved from Kommiefornistan many years ago. You can have that state of confusion.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, I think Kommiefornia gun laws and the more I learn about them shock me so bad I'm concerned the state will leave their law abiding citizens as defenseless as an eleven year old girl. I'm glad your grandfathered in, just feel for the rest of them. I just hope it doens't spread. I really believe you need to push for term limits and elect pro-gun candidates, but I presume that's a hopeless cause.


----------



## danite (Aug 22, 2010)

could be Illinois,new york,new jersey,i hear Con. sucks too or is it new hampshire too many states suck big time how many no issue states are there at least cali. is may issue and some city police chiefs and county Sheriffs will issue ccw if you show cause,but usually the threat to sue a cash strapped city on constitutional grounds will bring some of them around show good cause it lets them save face.all it took was some bugger to shoot a bunch of lawyers[101 california st.in sf](positively shakespearean huh)
to pull the chock blocks and the anti-gun nuts were rolling at least they're not wheeling that poor dude brady or that sad misinformed man whose wife was shot with the lawyers by mistake at 101 out as much as before.and it's not kommiefornia there isn't 2 people in step out here it's the laws are californicated .still has the best weather nor cal anyway it should be 2 states split it at monterey but the north gets monterey we deserve dirty harry lmfao


----------



## devildogandboy (Jun 2, 2011)

after reading and listening to all the crap californian's have to deal with, i'm satisfied living in Arizona even as hot as it gets. our gun laws are pretty lax.


----------



## BVSig229 (May 2, 2011)

I wanted the two tone p229 in .40 but it hasn't been drop tested here in CA according to a dealer. I purchased the 9mm two tone instead, absolutely love the gun. 

Edit - it appears that the .40 is now legal in CA according to list a few posts up, go figure. Also, wonder why it has a 3.8" barrel and not 3.9". New slide design?


----------

